# Picture of my breastfeeding tattoo



## LadyLuck (Mar 30, 2007)

I had to share this picture of my new breastfeeding tattoo.
It's not healed yet and the camera does no justice but here it is...

http://i191.photobucket.com/albums/z...ack/tattoo.jpg

Credit goes to Brian Bruno at Absolute Art in Richmond VA.


----------



## orangeiron (Oct 21, 2004)

Wow!


----------



## To-Fu (May 23, 2007)

Wow, that rules!


----------



## boobjuice (Jul 23, 2006)

i love it!


----------



## 3jays (Jun 15, 2007)

thats nice!!!!!!


----------



## laneysprout (Aug 5, 2006)

Beautiful!!! I'm jealous...


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

nice!


----------



## Happily Blessed (Feb 19, 2007)

Holy cow! That is beautiful! How long did it take to do that?

laural


----------



## beansavi (Jun 26, 2005)

H.S that is HOT! I love how the mama is totally strong and sexy and nursing her babe. That is so wonderful!


----------



## MovingMomma (Apr 28, 2004)

love it!


----------



## JuniperMama (Sep 1, 2004)

Wow! That is stunning!


----------



## fawny (Jul 25, 2007)

BEAUTIFUL!!! What a fantastic idea!


----------



## pinksprklybarefoot (Jan 18, 2007)

Wow. I have always said that there is nothing that I love so much that I would want it on my body forever (I'm a piercing kind of gal), but damn! I am rethinking now. That is so cool.


----------



## Jes (May 28, 2005)

That is awesome!!


----------



## mothragirl (Sep 10, 2005)

hot!


----------



## MelanieMC (Jul 7, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *beansavi* 
H.S that is HOT! I love how the mama is totally strong and sexy and nursing her babe. That is so wonderful!









: I love it!


----------



## ChrisR (Jun 21, 2007)

Neat!


----------



## Kerrie (Jul 23, 2003)

That is awesome! Totally not what I was expecting! I love it!


----------



## LadyLuck (Mar 30, 2007)

Awwwww, thanks for all the comments mamas. I knew people on MDC would "get it." You guys just made my day!


----------



## MissMommyNiceNice (May 1, 2007)

Bitchin' hot, momma! I sent it to my tattoo friend for consideration when she has a babe! I'm more of a black tat kinda' girl myself. Waiting until I'm done with babies to get my tree of life belt done...oh, how I miss ink!


----------



## MoonStarFalling (Nov 4, 2004)

I've never thought of doing that! Very cool!


----------



## rachellanigh (Aug 26, 2006)

Wow! What a great way to support BFing!!








Love it loveit love it
Now that is one tattoo I don't think I'd regret getting old..just bring back sweet sweet memories!


----------



## Synchro246 (Aug 8, 2005)

WOW! Awesome. Not what I was expecting either.
I have my own plans for a breastfeeding tat. . .you all will have to wait for it








I can't wait to show my dh your tat.
I wish I could remember the name of the guy who did my last tat. He was from VA, I think. I had it done at a convention. For some reason your's sounds familiar.


----------



## luvmy2girls (Dec 23, 2006)

Love it, Joy!! Can't wait to see it in person next week!!!


----------



## angelcat (Feb 23, 2006)

Well, it is sexy. I kinda feel like I shouldn't be looking at it, actually.


----------



## Beating Earth (Mar 2, 2006)

Sweet!!!


----------



## elsa_elsa (Nov 2, 2006)

that's awesome!


----------



## columbusmomma (Oct 31, 2006)

It's great!


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

I love it!


----------



## hippiemum21580 (Jul 14, 2007)

Thatis so freakin hot mama! I absolutly LOVE it!


----------



## elvenpath (Jul 7, 2007)

That's beautiful! I like it! You inspired me!


----------



## ErikaLeigh (Dec 24, 2006)

OMG How AWESOME!


----------



## MyHipGirls (Aug 3, 2007)

That is awesome.


----------



## mrsc (Oct 24, 2006)

Cool! That is freakin awesome.


----------



## mama2moonbaby (Mar 6, 2007)

I love it...best tat idea I've ever seen!!!!


----------



## daniedb (Aug 8, 2004)

Wow, that is one powerful mama!


----------



## luv my lil pearl (Oct 10, 2004)

so beautiful, but ouch!! I guess I'm a wimp!


----------



## NewMama2007 (Mar 4, 2007)

Ooh! Beautiful!


----------



## ryansma (Sep 6, 2006)

Really cool ! WOW


----------



## beautyful (Oct 30, 2003)

Awesome!


----------



## Hippiemommie (Jul 3, 2005)

That f'in ROCKS! I love it!!


----------



## Hippiemommie (Jul 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pinksprklybarefoot* 
Wow. I have always said that there is nothing that I love so much that I would want it on my body forever (I'm a piercing kind of gal), but damn! I am rethinking now. That is so cool.









Me too! I've had piercings but never found a Tat that I love forever but nursing might be one of them!


----------



## earthmommy2 (Feb 6, 2007)

O M G that is so beautiful!! I love it!!! AWESOME!!!


----------



## erthe_mama (Oct 19, 2006)

That may be one of the BEST tattys I've ever seen. Such a powerful message. Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## ared1 (Dec 13, 2003)

That is awesome!


----------



## ledzepplon (Jun 28, 2004)

Wow--that is not at all what I expected . . . in a good way!


----------



## jennnk (Feb 6, 2005)

I've seen a few nursing pinup gal tats lately & I think it's such an awesome concept!


----------



## cosmotion (Jan 21, 2007)

so cool!!

i've been creating sketches for something like that...

beautiful.


----------



## annalaura (Jan 20, 2007)

thats awesome! so beautiful! i love it.


----------



## ChristineIndy (Jan 3, 2006)

That's freaking AWESOME!!!!!!!


----------



## iamama (Jul 14, 2003)

I was expecting something *pretty*...Very nice stong, smart and sexy!!


----------



## GoodMomma (Aug 6, 2006)

ABSOLUTELY DISGUSTING!!! Just kidding, lol! Thought I'd give another response then what everyone else posted...seriously, I really like it! Never thought of doing anything like that... cool!


----------



## NaturalMindedMomma (Feb 5, 2007)

LIKE OMG SHE IS SO NOT WEARING A NURSING CLOAK.. O...M....G....!! LOL J/K what a LOVELY TATT!


----------



## JillyH (May 12, 2005)




----------



## MamaBear1976 (Jul 19, 2007)

I'm not normally a tattoo person, but I LOVE it! Strong, sexy, maternal... LOVE. IT.


----------



## Breathless Wonder (Jan 25, 2004)

Pretty cool!


----------



## naysa49 (Jun 18, 2006)

Wow! I love it!


----------



## SamGroom (Nov 7, 2006)




----------



## ewins24 (May 16, 2006)

VERY COOL!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm not a tat kinda gal but that is way cool!! I showed it to my 13 1/2 yr old and even she thought it was cool (and she doesn't think anything is cool right now! LOL).

I also LOVE how she is not a bean pole but a BEAUTIFUL curvy woman, who is strong and sexy.


----------



## WannabeaFarmer (Jul 7, 2006)

OMG I WANT ONE TOO!!!








That is soooo awsome!


----------



## mother_star (Aug 11, 2006)

WOW!! That's an awsome looking tat!!


----------



## Finding Serenity (Aug 10, 2005)

Wow! I'm so impressed.


----------



## lurve (May 5, 2006)

awesome! i may have to borrow idea...


----------



## Mermaidmomma (Oct 21, 2005)

Rock on with your bad self Momma!!!!


----------



## GoldBerry (Oct 4, 2004)

Love it!


----------



## mommymitchell (May 3, 2007)

As words from Nathanael "thats hot!"

You know I love it!


----------



## onandon (Jan 7, 2005)

Wow. So impressive!


----------



## Pyrodjm (Jan 9, 2007)

That is the most amazing tattoo I've ever seen! You rock!


----------



## AntoninBeGonin (Jun 24, 2005)

Ohhhhh man, that is AWESOME!!!!





















:


----------



## Savannah'sMommy (Jul 11, 2007)

That is one awesome tattoo!


----------



## lovebug (Nov 2, 2004)

you get 3 out of 3 thumbs up!!!!


----------



## bu's mama (Mar 25, 2004)

AWESOME!!


----------



## Steady101 (Jun 24, 2004)

That is so cool and not what I was expecting at all.


----------



## Begunda (Jun 13, 2006)

That's incredible!


----------

